# Eigene Schriftart in Webseite einbinden?



## preko (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,

besteht die Möglichkeit, eine eigene Schrift (z.B. "EigeneSchriftf"), die *nicht* auf dem PC des jeweiligen Webseitenbesuchers vorhanden ist, auf dem (LAMPP-)Server zu platzieren und diese auf der Webseite zu nutzen?

Ich meine, früher mal so etwas gelesen zu haben, allerdings ist es mir im Laufe der Jahre entfallen (ja, ja, so fängt´s immer an! ).


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Gumbo (26. Mai 2005)

CSS bietet zwar eine @-Regel zur Schriftbeschreibung, allerdings gibt es nicht viele Browser, die dies unterstützen.

Siehe auch:
SELFHTML: Stylesheets / CSS-Eigenschaften / Schriftformatierung mit Schriftartendatei
Cascading Style Sheets { Vollreferenz zu CSS 1 und CSS 2.1 : @FONT-FACE }
CSS specification/browser support page: General Syntax


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (26. Mai 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77066.html
http://shauninman.com/mentary/past/ifr_an_fir_alternative.php


----------

